
Results From My Facebook Ad Campaign - qhoxie
http://www.centernetworks.com/facebook-ad-campaign-results
======
fourlittlebees
Classic, and the main reason we tell our daughter that Facebook won't be
AROUND when she's 13. All I see are the acai ads (no, I never click on them)
and the occasional Pages ad. I'm sure that I need to become a fan of
FriendFeed night crew. Useless, useless app, and it's tragic, because they
have an amazing userbase that they just fritter away because of clueless
management.

